# dvd reader not detected

## rogerdv

I installed my gentooin a different pc, with a dvd burner. After installing, I didnt checked if I could read CD/DVDs and moved the hard drive to home. Now I cant read disks and I dont know if the problem is that I have a different DVD reader drive which is not detected by my system or if the problem was there from the beginning. Any idea to solve this? My current DVD is an old ide drive, and I cant find it anywhere, specially with the new naming conventions.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rogerdv,

It will be /dev/sr0

IF thats missing, check you have SCSI CDROM Support and the right PATA driver in the kernel in the SATA and PATA kernel branch.

----------

